# B2100 with RC60-24B Deck Mower question



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a question about a new-to-me B2100.

I took it to the shop and they did some work on the hydraulics to get the rear lift arms working (the would not work under load and they replaced a seal). They also lubricated everything and generally checked it out to make sure it was usable. This included removing the deck and greasing/lubricating everything on it.

I took it out earlier and ran the mower for about 30 seconds and heard a big clunk. Brought it back in the garage and found that the connector from the mower gearbox to the mid-mount PTO had come off, and the nut or pin that connects the shaft to the gearbox on the mower deck was nowhere to be found. I suspect it was either not installed or did not have the cotter pin installed. Picture below shows where the missing pin goes:

View media item 3261
1: Should I be raising hell at the dealership because this thing came off after I got it back from them? I think I should, but don't want to be an ass if it's not their fault.

2: That damaged pulley needs to be replaced, right? It looks like it's going to eat up the belt if not.

Pictures of damaged cover & pulley:

View media item 3255
View media item 3257
View media item 3259
3: It damaged the double-pulley and the left-hand pulley cover. How do I remove that damaged pulley to replace it? There seems to be a small nut under the grease nipple, does removing that allow me to remove the pulley (after I get the belts and tension off)? If not, do I need to get under the deck to remove it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Absolutely go back to the dealer and diplomatically explain what occurred, take your photos and a picture of the hour meter with you. I would expect them to make it right if they were the last to uncouple the mower drive.

Go here: https://apps.kubotausa.com/illustrated-parts/ Then follow the prompts and you can take a look at the parts diagram for the mower drive. It will show the relationship of the components.


----------



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks, I'll do that next week - no reason to raise hell, I was irritated earlier because I just got the thing back.


----------

